# Brandungsangeln auf Rügen



## FischermanII (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo leute,

ich habe die möglichkeit mit nem Kumpel nach rügen zu fahren (Region Middelhagen, Göhren) um ihm das Brandungsangeln ein bisschen zu zeigen.

D.h. ich habe es schon des öfteren gemacht nur war ich immer in der Region Kübo.

nun zu meiner Frage muss ich wirklich nach "nord Rügen" um Dorsche zu fangen oder habt ihr ein paar Tipps in der Region weiter südlich?

unter anderem wollen wir auch mit der Spinnrute los  und das so in 3 Wochen geht da noch was auf Mefo?

würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen nicht das ich mit ihm da los zische und sich kein Fisch am Haken verirrt :vik:


----------



## pohlk (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

Also auf MeFo würde ich Dir keine Hoffnung machen wollen, dafür ist es mittlerweile zu kalt. Aber mehr als probieren könnt ihr es eh nicht...

Und zum Brandungsangeln:

Soweit mir das bekannt ist, müsstet ihr wenigstens nach Sassnitz fahren um an Dorsch zu kommen.
Sellin, Binz und Mukran sind nicht für Dorsch bekannt, da gehen glaube ich nur Platten. 
Ich persönlich fange erst ab Glowe mit der Brandungsangelei an und dann die Küste lang bis Dranske.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## FischermanII (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

ohh man dann müssen wir ja 50km fahren um an einen halbwegs anständigen strandabschnitt zu kommen

beißen die mefos jetzt nur vom ufer aus nicht mehr so richtig oder was meinst du damit
und was meinst du wo wir es wenn dann probieren sollten?

gib mal zu glowe oder so ein paar tipps bezüglich des brandungsangeln


----------



## pohlk (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

Ich war vor Silvester nochmal mit meinem Boot unterwegs auf MeFo aber es war nix zu holen. Ein Freund hatte auch nichts. Und da die Temperaturen in der nächsten Zeit erstmal nicht steigen sollen gehe ich davon aus, dass die MeFos nur schlecht bis gar nicht beißen werden. Falls Ihr es dennoch probieren wollt wünsche ich viel Glück.

Und Von Glowe bis Juliusruh gibt es massig Parkplätze die alle relativ dicht am Strand sind. Der Untergrund ist hauptsächlich sandig, erst hinter Juliusruh (also ab Drewolke) beginnt Mischgrund. Es sind außer direkt am Glower Hafen keine Buhnen. Alles in allem immer recht angenehm dort zu angeln.


----------



## FischermanII (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

kann mir jemand was zu den seebrücken sagen in sellin, göhren und binz?

weil die grundzüge könnte man ja auf auf soetwas nahe bringen

gibt es irgendwelche bestimmungen die man beachten muss dort von wegen nicht auf dem bootsanleger zu angeln?


----------



## OssiEde (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*



FischermanII schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was zu den seebrücken sagen in sellin, göhren und binz?
> 
> weil die grundzüge könnte man ja auf auf soetwas nahe bringen
> 
> gibt es irgendwelche bestimmungen die man beachten muss dort von wegen nicht auf dem bootsanleger zu angeln?


 
Habe schon in einigen anderen Foren gelesen, dass das Angeln von der Seebrücke in Bins ganz gut sein soll. Vorallem bei Ostwind kann mann wohl Platten und einige Dorsche überlisten. Wenn du schon mal da bist würde ich es auf jeden fall probieren. Sonst spricht man tatsächlich nur von Dranske bis Glowe vom Brandungsangeln  auf Rügen. Warum auch immer. Der Angelführer Rügen ist da echt ganz gut.


----------



## FischermanII (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

ja also nur um das mal zu testen kaufe ich mir nicht den angelführer von rügen

also das ist mir dann doch zu aufwändig und teuer


----------



## Mayer82 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

@ Fischerman

du kannst ohne weiters die brücken in binz und göhren nutzen. 
in göhren habe ich selbst im november noch gute platten und dorsche bekommen. wobei dort zu beachten ist das aufgrund der bauweise das angeln mit mehreren leuten nicht möglich ist. in binz war ich das letzte mal im frühjahr 2009 mit mittelmäßigem erfolg. im herbst 2009 soll es aber auch dort zu guten fängen gekommen sein,das weiß ich aber nur durchs erzählen.

die brücke in sellin kenne ich angeltechnisch gar nicht. 

von binz nach sassnitz ist es ja nicht mehr soweit und die brücke dort ist auch sehr gut zum angeln(viel platz, gute chancen auf fisch)


----------



## FischermanII (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Rügen*

jo naja dann schaun wir mal was sich so entwickelt

es muss ja auch keine brücke sein da ich schon des öfteren in der brandung geangelt habe ist es vom strand aus auch kein problem
aber scheinbar ist die ecke da unten nicht so der bringer in der hinsicht


----------

